# One more 'Tiny' springs to life



## JohnS (Sep 5, 2008)

I have just completed Elmer's 'Tidy'. A real nice change to produce a runner in a matter of days rather than months and a welcome interlude before I tackle my next mountain.
[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Or7AqI2nW0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-Or7AqI2nW0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
To our friends across the pond and down under, thats a 50p piece (aprox $1 US).

John S


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi John,

Your Tiny runs much better than mine. I check youtube steam engines with in the last 24 hours when I get up and saw it this morning. Good job.

Kenny


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 5, 2008)

What lovely little engine! Are the plans public or your own design?


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 5, 2008)

That's a bit of a surprise John, you normally let me have a look before it is screened to the world. You kept this runner quiet.

Well done indeed.

John


----------



## JohnS (Sep 5, 2008)

Kenny

Thanks for your kind words, what I didn't metnion is that I had it running a few days ago then decided to take it to pieces to add some bling. By the time I got it back together again and running the bling had long gone. In future I shall subscribe to the 'oily rag' style of presentation.

Metal Mickey

Plans for the Tiny are available at http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/23_tiny.pdf along with Elmer's other engines. By the way I am an admirer of your website - its first class !

John (Mentor) Bogs

Oooops, sorry John - I'm obviously getting above my station ! But thanks for your kind words.

John S


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 5, 2008)

JohnS  said:
			
		

> In future I shall subscribe to the 'oily rag' style of presentation.



Wise move IMHO 8) ............. by far my favoured approach ............... ;D ................ ??? sorry Ralph :big:

Nice motor JS 

CC


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 5, 2008)

John,

Not getting above your station at all, now you've had a couple of great runners, you have shown you are up with the big boys now. No 'mentor' any more either, it is just banter about solving problems between two good friends. 

Go away on your holiday and come back and surprise us all again.

John


----------



## bentprop (Sep 5, 2008)

That's a cute little critter,John!And it runs so well too.Congratulations.
Hans.


----------



## mklotz (Sep 5, 2008)

Tiny is a big hit with the kids at exhibitions. I dangle mine from its aquarium tubing air supply hose in a location where the kids can get close to it. I encourage them to touch and hold it while it's running. They love it.

I have this theory that kids are less intimidated by tiny engines because they're so patently unthreatening. They've been brought up with their parents' admonitions to never get close to machinery because it's so dangerous so they simply stare at the bigger engines. But, with Tiny, they can get their hands on it and actually feel it pulsating with "life".

It's my secret technique to get them hooked on the idea that it's neat to build things that actually "work". Does that make me some sort of mechanical drug dealer?


----------



## rake60 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice Looking "Tiny" John!

Rick


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 6, 2008)

Well John there is no shame in showing that you have a 'Tiny' :big: 

In a couple of days!!! I'm going to have to get myself sorted out! 

Nice piece, still like the agate slice approach, is this so that they can be displayed on the mantlepiece as well as stand out at the shows when you (are going to ) display? 



> It's my secret technique to get them hooked on the idea that it's neat to build things that actually "work". Does that make me some sort of mechanical drug dealer?


 :big: I hope there is no law against that Marv, I have been trying to get the younger generation to make bits and bobs for years, guess that makes me a pusher too!!  



Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 6, 2008)

I see Ralph.

You being the younger generation, teaching the younger generation, what is next, younger younger generation teaching babes in arms? :big: :big: :big: :big:

But I suppose you are right, the earlier you start the better. At least we are doing our best, ensuring our craft is being passed on, instead of disappearing into obscurity.

Bogs


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 6, 2008)

It is all much appreciated too John, Without HMEM I would be no nearer finishing my first engine, nor would I know how to polish..... How horrifying is that!?!?! :big: 


I thank all of you.... Erm 'old sages' (ducks and runs for cover  ) for allowing many of us to read and see how it can be done. (JohnS, this includes you.... you are raising the bar very rapidly!) 


I am currently attempting to find out if my nephew (5 years old) has any spark/aptitude for the 'taking apart' of things that I believe most of us mechanically minded folks did when we were kids? 



Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 6, 2008)

This is one of my bugbears, When I was a small boy we had maccano and lego and maybe if we were lucky we would be able to find some old Triang experimenters sets in a jumble sale. We would be able to build amazing structures and machines with STANDARD building blocks, that was the whole idea of that kind of toy, you were only limited by the number of blocks or pieces we had.

Now though, you cant buy a meccano set or lego box that doesn't have a multitude of kit specific parts, the kit only builds one or two models and the kit specific parts are only good for the set that you bought. The upshot of this that it is actually harder for kids (my kids at least) to use there imagination and come up with new models. Add that to the fact that they have all the other funky-junk to distract them it means that they soon give up and turn on the X-station-box-wii-360.

grrrr

David


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello John, thanks you for the link. Also tank you for your kind comments about my website! I tyoe away and whilst I can see the stats, its nice to know there are real people out there.....However I am an admirer of your work. I have much to learn, but am willing.........

Mike


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's another vid of Elmer's Tiny I found on YouTube :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTlzksFJHag[/ame]


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's a tiny version of Tiny !!! How cool is that ?! :bow: :bow: 

http://willeroh.com/model.html



> *Tiny Oscillator Engine*​This is the smallest running engine I have built. A further reduced-scale model of Elmer Verburg's smallest engine, "Tiny," it fits easily under the cap of the old (ca. 1910) fountain pen. As long as I have it in my shirt pocket I can pull it out and be an exhibitor at most engine shows!


----------



## Divided He ad (Sep 11, 2008)

Now that's small!!! Engine in your top pocket... Don't see many of them!!

I like all the fun things people make ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 11, 2008)

This is maybe the start of a new competition, instead of finger engines, what about the smallest tiny.

But you will have to wait until I'm ready, 'cos I love a challenge.

Bogs


----------

